# SD not recognized after Windows 10 install



## jra0903 (Aug 14, 2015)

My SD card was working fine and my computer recognized the SD card before I installed Windows 10. After installing Windows 10, my computer doesn't even recognize that my SD card has been inserted in computer. Can someone help me in determining whether it is something with my computer, whether my SD card needs to be reformatted, or if I just need to buy a new SD card. If it matters, I had Windows 7 before installing Windows 10. Any help you can give would be appreciated.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i suspect its the reader - had a few issues with readers can you do this

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Device Manager *

Please Post back the results in device manager as requested below

http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000833.htm

Hold the *Windows* key and press *Pause* key, should now open to allow device manager to be seen, see the menu on the left hand side

on a laptop you may need to use Hold the *Windows* key and press *FN* key + the *pause* key

If the above does not work then 

For Windows 8 or Windows 10

If you happen to be using a keyboard with Windows 8/8.1/10, the quickest way to open Device Manager is via its shortcut on the Power User Menu, accessible by pressing the *WINDOW* key and the *X* key together.
If on a touch screen - have a read here http://pcsupport.about.com/od/windows-8/a/device-manager-windows-8.htm​
Once you are in device manager

are there any yellow *! ? *or a X[/indent]

To post a screen shot of the active window.

For Windows 8/8.1/10
you can use the snipping tool > Open Snipping Tool (From the Windows 8 Start Screen, type "snip" and press enter.
>Press the Esc. key.
>go back to your Windows 8 start screen - Swipe from left or press Window Button
>Press Ctrl+PrntScr button to use Snipping Tool
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/how-to-use-the-windows-snipping-tool/​
To upload the screen shot to the forum, open the full reply window ("Go Advanced" button) and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are available here http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

I doubt the issue is with the SD card; rather, it's likely a driver which hasn't been installed correctly. I've seen this happen on a few machines I've upgraded, and usually tracking down the errant driver will do the trick.


----------



## jra0903 (Aug 14, 2015)

Since I am not a computer whiz, how would I check the driver?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

as i posted


----------



## jra0903 (Aug 14, 2015)

There are (!) beside....

Memory technology devices >Realtek PCIE CardReader

and 

Other devices > Unknown device


----------



## jra0903 (Aug 14, 2015)

I was able to get it to work. Thanks for responding to my post.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

excellent , thanks for letting us know

so you have no ! in device manager now


----------

